# Need new graphics card



## noob (Apr 11, 2016)

*1. What is the intended use for this graphic card ? Gaming or workstation work? (Name few Games or applications are you going to run)
*Ans: Gaming, Only TF2 at 1080p

*2. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)*
Ans:Corsair CX500-80 Plus Power Supply

*3. What is your Max budget ?*
Ans: 8-10K

*4. Which Screen resolution will you game at (if applicable)?*
Ans: 1080p

*5. What are your current computer specifications ?*
Ans: Want to play TF2 maxed out at 1080P. I will be setting all in-game graphics options to MAX and FPS should not drop when full game is in action. 

I am trying to get anything near 100 FPS minimum. 

Below is my config.

Core-i5 2400 | 

Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H LGA 1155 Intel B75 | 

G.Skill 8GB DDR3 1333Mhz | 

500GB Segate | 

CM 430 | 

Corsair CX500-80 Plus Power Supply

BENQ V2410 eco LED Monitor


----------



## noob (Apr 13, 2016)

Pls help guys


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 13, 2016)

Zotac GTX 750 Ti


----------



## noob (May 2, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Zotac GTX 750 Ti



Will my current PSU handle this card well ?


----------



## avanildutta (May 2, 2016)

noob said:


> Will my current PSU handle this card well ?


With your eyes closed..  Yes it can handle without any problem.. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------

